# Name your Wood shed??



## doogiegh (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok, I've built a wood shed and have alot of wood.

I wonder if anyone has a nickname for their wood shed.. I'm thinking of using a soldering gun or wood engraving kit and stenciling out a nick name for my shed.

So far, I can think of   *WOOD WHORES*   or   *STACKS GONE WILD*.

Anyone got any other name for their "storage area"?



A buddy of mine helps me out when scrounging for free wood and we think there should be a show on History channel, like American Pickers, called "Wood Whores".. Where various teams of scroungers drive around in big trucks searching for wood and get all excited (and compete to get the wood first), for like Oak, ash, etc.  Teams start to fight over the wood, fists start flying and there's territories for the wood, like on Deadliest Catch...

And in one segment, guy drives up to a nice pile and walks away all ticked off cause it's spongy pine...  <grin>

Anyways, let's hear some names for the wood shed!


----------



## oldspark (Dec 4, 2011)

Ash Hole


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 4, 2011)

No pet name for mine but here on this forum, I call it the woodshed.  It's an open shed with no walls (made with poles) so in conversation with the wife, I call it the pole shed.


----------



## curber (Dec 4, 2011)

doogiegh said:
			
		

> Ok, I've built a wood shed and have alot of wood.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has a nickname for their wood shed.. I'm thinking of using a soldering gun or wood engraving kit and stenciling out a nick name for my shed.
> 
> ...



So some day where going to see you on TV That will be a good show. How about " THE STACK HOUSE"


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 4, 2011)

I wish I could always call it "Full" and never ever call it "Empty".


----------



## doogiegh (Dec 4, 2011)

Just thought of "GOT WOOD??"  like the got milk? commericals?


----------



## curber (Dec 4, 2011)

Split Shack??


----------



## Thistle (Dec 4, 2011)

June 2011  Ol' Reliable


----------



## rottiman (Dec 4, 2011)

A buddy of mine helps me out when scrounging for free wood and we think there should be a show on History channel, like American Pickers, called â€œWood Whoresâ€.. Where various teams of scroungers drive around in big trucks searching for wood and get all excited (and compete to get the wood first), for like Oak, ash, etc.  Teams start to fight over the wood, fists start flying and thereâ€™s territories for the wood, like on Deadliest Catchâ€¦

And in one segment, guy drives up to a nice pile and walks away all ticked off cause itâ€™s spongy pineâ€¦  <grin


It's only the 4th of December and cabin fever is already setting in.  LOL  Maybe some geek will develop an APP for the I Phone and everybody can play on line............


----------



## Pat53 (Dec 4, 2011)

rottiman said:
			
		

> A buddy of mine helps me out when scrounging for free wood and we think there should be a show on History channel, like American Pickers, called â€œWood Whoresâ€.. Where various teams of scroungers drive around in big trucks searching for wood and get all excited (and compete to get the wood first), for like Oak, ash, etc.  Teams start to fight over the wood, fists start flying and thereâ€™s territories for the wood, like on Deadliest Catchâ€¦
> 
> And in one segment, guy drives up to a nice pile and walks away all ticked off cause itâ€™s spongy pineâ€¦  <grin
> 
> ...



LOL... "wood whores"  yup, thats me   Just can't get enough. I have plenty of wood on my own property, but if I'm driving back from town and see a dead maple/oak in someones yard/property, I'll get the platt book out and find out who owns the property and ask if I can have the wood. Absolutely shameless, I know, but just can't stand to see it there knowing someone else might get it first.  LOL


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, I call it "The Shed Formerly Known As Mine".

Built it with loving care two years ago and now I have to leave it here when I go.   

That's OK, the next one will be bigger and better.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 4, 2011)

Pat53 said:
			
		

> but if I'm driving back from town and see a dead maple/oak in someones yard/property, I'll get the platt book out and find out who owns the property and ask if I can have the wood. Absolutely shameless, I know, but just can't stand to see it there knowing someone else might get it first.  LOL



LOL I've done that before.Almost always the property owner says 'Thank You'  & is glad to have the mess gone.Though a couple times they did tell me "Sorry,I promised that for my lazy son in law or brother in law  :-S " Never hurts to ask though,worst that can happen is they say no.No big deal.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 4, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> ...a couple times they did tell me "Sorry,I promised that for my lazy son in law or brother in law  :-S


That's when you tell them that you aren't lazy and then hand them your cellphone to call their lazy relative to offer them an ultimative that with you it can be gone within a week.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry, but I call mine the "Wood Shed"


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 4, 2011)

I have two sheds:  burn shed for the respectable species, straight grained, appropriately sized splits and the second chance shed for everything else.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 4, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> I have two sheds:  burn shed for the respectable species, straight grained, appropriately sized splits and the second chance shed for everything else.


S&W, I don't know anyone with 2 sheds!  :lol: Until now!


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 4, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Yeah, I call it "The Shed Formerly Known As Mine".
> 
> Built it with loving care two years ago and now I have to leave it here when I go.
> 
> That's OK, the next one will be bigger and better.


 Hate that BK but I will expect pictures!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 4, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, didn't cost a whole lot to cantilever the trusses in a few spots when we redid the flat roof.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 4, 2011)

We call ours, barn.


----------



## jrcurto (Dec 4, 2011)

I built a wood shed after Irene and got really lucky after the October snowstorm.  I have all my dry White Ash under the house and have been using this one for the trees that dropped in the storms.  Name?  The Love Shack.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 4, 2011)

Love Shack (of course)

Splitsville

Vicarage

Old Oak Manor

Keep Out


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 4, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't encourage him or he'll be building a "Last Chance" shed for punky wood. %-P


----------



## bogydave (Dec 4, 2011)

I call it "Dry Wood"
Especially today in the rain


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 4, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> I call it "Dry Wood"
> Especially today in the rain


Boggydave, I just marvel every time I see that wood shed.  I really don't know why you need all of that with that BK, and therefore, logically, you should send at least half of it to me! :cheese:


----------



## doogiegh (Dec 4, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> I call it "Dry Wood"
> Especially today in the rain



What's the dimensions on the shed?? Good grief that's alotta wood!


----------



## bogydave (Dec 4, 2011)

doogiegh said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8' X 48'
 15 cord roughly. (when full)


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 5, 2011)

billb3 said:
			
		

> Love Shack (of course)
> 
> Splitsville
> 
> ...


You forgot "No Smoking!".


----------



## jrcurto (Dec 5, 2011)

Bogydave just caused me to tack some Whitetail racks to my shed.  Now I have to shoot a Moose in Connecticut!


----------



## bogydave (Dec 5, 2011)

jrcurto said:
			
		

> Bogydave just caused me to tack some Whitetail racks to my shed.  Now I have to shoot a Moose in Connecticut!



Maybe I should call the wood "moose nuggets"


----------



## Jags (Dec 5, 2011)

I call mine the "chicken coop" and the "wash house".  That is what they were in their first life.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 5, 2011)

Sugar Shack if you burn a lot of sugar maple and for all of us old farts who remember the song.


----------



## Got Wood (Dec 5, 2011)

No shed here but I call the area where I process and stack "Woodland". Have even thought about putting up street signs between the stacks!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 5, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I call mine the "Wood Shed"



Guess I'm kind of unoriginal as well . . . I just have the "Wood Stove" (aka "Oslo") and the "Wood Shed."


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 5, 2011)

I had a "Love Shack" sign I put on the camp I was living in after college . . . with my then girlfriend at the time . . . now wife . . . my parents were not impressed . . . I however was.


----------



## curber (Dec 5, 2011)

jrcurto said:
			
		

> Bogydave just caused me to tack some Whitetail racks to my shed.  Now I have to shoot a Moose in Connecticut!




Sorry but pics or it didn't happen!! We want to see this shed too.. Pat


----------

